# Positive Ageing Research- HELP NEEDED!



## Julie Chochovski

Hello,

Currently we are launching a research project exploring the elements of positive ageing.  The survey is completed via the below link and may be exited at any point to withdraw from the study.  It requires 10-15 minutes to complete.  I would greatly appreciate your assistance with this research.
Thank you in advance and have a nice day,
Julie Chochovski 


EDIT:  please use this link...
Survey:
https://www.research.net/s/MWJ96MP


----------



## SifuPhil

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Julie Chochovski

Thank you for your help!! Unfortunately it is always difficult to recruit participants but we need as much information as possible to help further support one of the most under served groups in our population.


----------



## Julie Chochovski

Many people seem to be viewing this but only a few have completed the survey. Please try and take a moment to complete it, however much you think you will not bother, if you did bother you are helping compile much needed information. There always seems to be an abundance of information in other age groups, but there remains a noticeable gap in literature on what is needed for 55plus year olds (other than what medication to take!). Thank you for your time


----------



## Ozarkgal

I can save you a lot of time...there are no positive elements of aging...the body is falling apart, and you're time is running out, no matter how you try to spin it.


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> I can save you a lot of time...there are no positive elements of aging...the body is falling apart, and you're time is running out, no matter how you try to spin it.


What she said. 

Each and every day beings you one step closer to a dirt nap.


Are there any questions about depression in oldsters.


----------



## Diwundrin

I did yours when you first posted it.  Can't even remember what the spin on it was, I do a lot of these surveys and never yet found one that really related to my circumstances. Yes/No and graded 1 to 10 answers to loaded questions based on preconceived perceptions don't really cut it.

As the two previous posters stated, there's not many positives about aging.  The answer to getting depressed about is to harden up and accept it as a fact of life.  People only get depressed because the latest miracle cures don't work.  There's only one cure for old age. Once they realise that they tend to enjoy, or at least cope with aging  for what it is, instead of comparing it to how youth felt and getting depressed about the result.


----------



## Old Hipster

Oh I hope you didn't think I am depressed about it, just having some fun.

I love getting older, because it means I am still alive.


----------



## Diwundrin

Nah, wasn't aimed at you OH, just cranky and having a crack at researchers and surveyors in general they seem to word their questionaires to steer the replies the way want them that's all.


----------



## SifuPhil

The secret of finding the right answer has always been to ask the right question. It's an art.


----------



## Diwundrin

It's that alright,  the old "have you stopped beating your wife?" trick.


----------



## Ozarkgal

The secret to getting the answer you want is to slant the question in that direction.  Not so much an art.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> It's that alright,  the old "have you stopped beating your wife?" trick.





Ozarkgal said:


> The secret to getting the answer you want is to slant the question in that direction.  Not so much an art.



My goodness, such _cynicism_! :sorrow:

Due to there being no such thing as absolute black or white it follows that any question we could _possibly_ ask already _has_ an element of bias within it. 

Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Nothing wrong with a good dose of cynacism..IMO more people need some.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Nothing wrong with a good dose of cynacism..IMO more people need some.



As with all things, balance.

I've been cited as being one of the most cynical cusses ever to walk the Earth. I've also been accused of being too open-minded and hopeful. 

I like to think that the truth lies somewhere in the middle, but admit that I DO have my days when the pendulum seems like it's going to break out of the clock-case on one side or the other.


----------



## Julie Chochovski

What great discussion guys! You have had me laughing but also thinking. Firstly as far as questions you find in research- these (if done properly) are from scientifically proven questionaires. In other words you have to use them so that your results have some credibility when publishing the material. So sorry if they can be painful at times. Also when considering whether you feel areas are covered that you would like which aren't, consider how individual we all are. It is difficult to convey all our needs in one heap, rather as research attempts there is greater understanding by focusing only on a few aspects.
Finally I have appreciated your opinions and the fact is there is only one way in this world and that is by growing older but let's at least do it wiser. 
My humble thoughts


----------



## Diwundrin

No arument with that last part.  We tend to leave wiser in it's hermetically sealed wrapper until it's too late to do us any damned good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just completed the survey.


----------



## SifuPhil

Julie Chochovski said:


> ... Firstly as far as questions you find in research- these (if done properly) are from scientifically proven questionaires. In other words you have to use them so that your results have some credibility when publishing the material.



Wait ... so, you're saying that the questions on the questionnaire are _themselves_ derived from yet _another_ questionnaire? And where pray tell do _those_ questionnaires come from - _other_ questionnaires?!?

I feel like I'm falling up an Escher staircase here ...   

Who made the _first_ questionnaire? I realize this may be treading upon theological grounds, but ...there _must_ have been a point of origin ... was it Wilhelm Wundt? Freud? Bob Newhart? 




> So sorry if they can be painful at times.



Ahh - the usual apologia of science! They used to tell me the same thing at my ECT sessions - *"Sorry, Phil - these can be painful at times"*. Precious little consolation for having to use copious amounts of Max Factor on a daily basis to cover the burn marks ... 



> Also when considering whether you feel areas are covered that you would like which aren't, consider how individual we all are. It is difficult to convey all our needs in one heap, rather as research attempts there is greater understanding by focusing only on a few aspects.



Very simple - just use Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs - that should cover all the bases.




> Finally I have appreciated your opinions and the fact is there is only one way in this world and that is by growing older but let's at least do it wiser.
> My humble thoughts



I'm not sure that growing old is the wisest choice - maybe Dylan Thomas had the right idea:


Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

 Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

 Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

 Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

 Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

 And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.

  Rage, rage against the dying of the light.​


----------



## Anne

Phil, if you keep that up, you might scare them away......


----------



## SifuPhil

Sorry - it's a reflex action from so many years of teaching.


----------



## Julie Chochovski

Not scared away YET!!
But Phil what l was explaining is that for research to be taken seriously we use scientifically and statistically tested questions, called "scales".  So this questionaire, for example, is made up of 5 different "scales" which we put together to examine particular facets of ageing.  In this case aspects of a persons character that may relate to how they percieve their ageing experience.  

How to age with growth and enjoyment! So l hope we can have many responses to the survey so that it may be taken seriously rather than always focusing on the physical aspects of ageing.

By the way one of my favourite peoms is "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night" by Dylan Thomas.  Great words!


----------



## SifuPhil

Julie Chochovski said:


> Not scared away YET!!



I'm glad. 



> But Phil what l was explaining is that for research to be taken seriously we use scientifically and statistically tested questions, called "scales".  So this questionaire, for example, is made up of 5 different "scales" which we put together to examine particular facets of ageing.  In this case aspects of a persons character that may relate to how they percieve their ageing experience.



Whether you employ Likert, Thurstone, Bogardus or any of the other scales they still all have weaknesses. 

One is based upon Ross's theory of implicit change, relating to the way in which people construct their memories. Also, attitudes of the population for one particular item in reality exist on a  vast, multi-dimensional continuum. However, the Likert Scale is  uni-dimensional and only gives 5-7 options of choice, and the space  between each choice cannot possibly be equal. 

Therefore, it fails  to measure the true attitudes of respondents. Also, it is probable  that peoples’ answers will be influenced by previous questions, or will  heavily concentrate on one response side (agree/disagree). Frequently,  people avoid choosing the “extremes” options on the scale, because of  the negative implications involved with “extremists”, even if an extreme  choice would be the most accurate.



> How to age with growth and enjoyment! So l hope we can have many responses to the survey so that it may be taken seriously rather than always focusing on the physical aspects of ageing.



As a Taijiquan instructor I'm quite well versed in the mind/body paradigm, and although I'm still a relative youngster I've dealt with many senior's afflictions. In doing so I've seen how the mind can easily be overtaken by the body's complaint, hence the focus of my art upon controlling both.



> By the way one of my favourite peoms is "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night" by Dylan Thomas.  Great words!



It's one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Julie Chochovski

Hello,

Currently we are launching a research project exploring the elements of  positive ageing but unfortunately are struggling to recruit participants.  The survey is completed online and may be  exited at any point to withdraw from the study.  It requires 10-15  minutes to complete.  I would greatly appreciate your assistance with  this research.
Thank you in advance and have a nice day,
Julie Chochovski 

Survey:
https://www.research.net/s/MWJ96MP


----------



## SeaBreeze

NOTE:  The link in the original post has been replaced by Julie Chochovski

EDIT:  please use this link, thank you...
 Survey:
https://www.research.net/s/MWJ96MP


----------

